# River road RV camp



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone stayed there? Reviews? I'm thinking of taking the yak and fly fishing for some trout there in a few weeks...


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

river road where? louisianna, Mississippi, arkansas


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

He's most likely referring to River Road along the Guadalupe river...


----------



## chill (Dec 14, 2005)

I've stayed there in the camp house and taken my trailer. Decent place. Has restrooms and showers for tent campers. Hookups have water, electricity only. No sewer dump at the campsites. Dump station is just outside the front gate.


----------

